# uh-oh... who's back now?!



## iiifugaziii (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY to all the old school and newbies of specktra.
i haven't posted one of these in a year at least! whew.

anywho... i'm bored today. and i curled my hair. and its funny.

my makeup was more of your basic smokey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cause regardless of what season it is, that's what i usually always wear.
highlight: daisychain
Crease: Slip Pink
Lid: rondelle, knight divine, carbon
plushlash 

cheeks: prism (smashbox studio lights), and dark blot powder as contour
lips: MLLE lipstick and Sugar trance lipglass


----------



## This Is Mine (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## ppalada (Mar 5, 2008)

you are soooo pretty!! great job!! love it!


----------



## kyoto (Mar 5, 2008)

Girl you look beautiful.  Great job.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 5, 2008)

Beeyoutiful!!!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm so jealous! I can never get my "smoky eye" to come out like yours! You are gorgeous btw!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!

Don't mean to sound stalker-ish but you've helped me at the downtown Nordies before!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 5, 2008)

You are one hot gal!  Love the whole look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 5, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## lebonheur (Mar 5, 2008)

you're so pretty! i love the curls in your hair!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 5, 2008)

gorgeous!! ur hair looks fab too!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 5, 2008)

you're beautiful, you need to post more! =]


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *threelittlebirds* 

 
_Gorgeous!

Don't mean to sound stalker-ish but you've helped me at the downtown Nordies before!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?? that's awesome! that's not stalkerish! i think i have a pretty distinctive look anyways with the neck tattoo... ha
yaaay its cool to meet more people that shop there and are on specktra!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 5, 2008)

You are just gorgeous! And the hair is cute!!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to see you're back, I alwyas love your fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your hair is FABULOUS like that!! 

By the way, can you tell us which brushes did you use to achieve that look please?


----------



## user79 (Mar 5, 2008)

I love it! What did you use to get your hair so curly? Curling iron? Hot rollers?


----------



## Jot (Mar 5, 2008)

wow! this is simply stunning and beautiful x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 5, 2008)

You are gorgeous


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Glad to see you're back, I alwyas love your fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your hair is FABULOUS like that!! 

By the way, can you tell us which brushes did you use to achieve that look please?_

 
sure, 
I use the 224 to apply my highlight & my crease color. Then i switch to the 242 to apply knight divine to the whole lid, then adding carbon in the corner with the same brush. 
 Then i go back to the 224 brush and buff out any lines in the crease, then I do very small upward circular motions from the lid color and work my way up. This pulls the color from the lid and fades it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and someone asked about my curls... I just take small sections of hair, apply a little bit of hairspray, then curl, then stick a bobby pin to hold the curl and leave it up while i do my make-up


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks! I've been eyeing the 224 for some time now and I'll probably end up buying it, the finish is amazing!


----------



## meehpink143 (Mar 5, 2008)

love the make-up AND love the hair!?!?!? i can never get my hair to curl like that!? how do you do it?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2008)

You are beautiful!! I love everything about this look and the curls are gorgeous


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Penn (Mar 5, 2008)

You are incredibly beautiful! I love this love and your hair


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 5, 2008)

I missed your posts!!

Holy crap! I can't believe how awesome you look. I love the hair, it is sooooooo awesome and pretty. I am jealous. I love the smokey eye, it is perfect.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 5, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous !


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the eyes, love the hair. 
You are so pretty.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 5, 2008)

you look gorgeous


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 5, 2008)

You should make a tutorial on this, I looove this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful!


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 5, 2008)

This FOTD is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gahh!! I've sooo missed your posts!! Great to see a new look from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyes, skin, & hair all look AMAZING!!! Please, keep up the posts again!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! Sooo pretty!


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 5, 2008)

gorgeous. no lie you were one of my favortie poster and i'm glad your posting again.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the curly hair and the eye look...very pretty!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2008)

You look so great, and I love the hair!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome back! I love your FOTD's. Your stunning!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_sure, 
I use the 224 to apply my highlight & my crease color. Then i switch to the 242 to apply knight divine to the whole lid, then adding carbon in the corner with the same brush. 
Then i go back to the 224 brush and buff out any lines in the crease, then I do very small upward circular motions from the lid color and work my way up. This pulls the color from the lid and fades it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and someone asked about my curls... I just take small sections of hair, apply a little bit of hairspray, then curl, then stick a bobby pin to hold the curl and leave it up while i do my make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, I wish you'd do a tutorial on this, you look absolutely beautiful!  The blending is like the best I've seen here... 

Had a question about the hair... if you do it section by section, how long does it take, and how long is your hair?  I can't tell because it's curled, obviously.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, what a great look!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 5, 2008)

FANTASTIC! Man, you do a killer smokey eye! Please do a tut- pretty please......   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Love your hair too- so Marylin Monroe


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 5, 2008)

You are beautiful.  Your makeup is flawless!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 5, 2008)

i love it! you are gorgeous!! i love the tat and i think you have also convinced me to get the 224...


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 5, 2008)

your jus fab!!! i like your hair and mu great job


----------



## Morsel (Mar 5, 2008)

What the FFFFF. I never find anyone I know on here, haha. What are the odds. I miss you at MAC.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

wow ur amazing. and the tattoo...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2008)

Missed your posts- you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 5, 2008)

you look stunning!!!


----------



## Shanti (Mar 5, 2008)

I want your hair colour T_T and makeup's fab, of course. Lovely.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful makeup!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 5, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 5, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this. Also you're gorgeous.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 5, 2008)

so pretty =) your skin is flawless


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is so pretty and put together.  what did you use to curl your hair with, it's fab!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 5, 2008)

WOAAAAH i missed your posts SO much!!! please post more often!!!

i love your hair and your makeup, never thought of using slip pink as a crease colour with a smokey eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i'll start using it now! and your lips so pretty as well


----------



## MACisME (Mar 5, 2008)

sooo good what an inspiration =)


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 5, 2008)

I want your hair!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

looks really cool!


----------



## starletkiss (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PROPS TO YAH!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 6, 2008)

Damnit, I wish I was closer to Seattle so I could hire you to do my makeup!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is my favorite look of all time- kudos!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 6, 2008)

i missed yer face! very nice look.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love your look... super cool!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice to meet you I'm a newbie  here and I would love a tutorial for this look.like seriously You look amazing!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 6, 2008)

You are gorgeous, dahling!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

_*You are exquisitely beautiful, like a doll! I hope you do post a tutorial (or several).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG!!! I love ur hair!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 6, 2008)

gorgeous! i love the lip color


----------



## Renee (Mar 7, 2008)

I've missed your posts too! You always look so beautiful!


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 7, 2008)

You are awesomely gorgeous!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Mar 7, 2008)

I love it! I'm so happy you're back!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 7, 2008)

goooorgeous!

you should get bored and post more often ;P


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 7, 2008)

You are total HOTNESS. I LOVE your hair


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 8, 2008)

you guys are all amazing and make me feel awesome! way to welcome me back to the FOTD forum, eh!?
<3 i love you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 8, 2008)

You look so much like Christina Aguilera. And I mean that in a good way! Wow, you look so pretty! Great make-up.


----------



## raphdiaz (Mar 8, 2008)

very very beautiful.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 8, 2008)

i LOVE her. so i like to hear that!! i don't see the resemblence, but i've gotten that before, and i'm like, "alright!"
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_You look so much like Christina Aguilera. And I mean that in a good way! Wow, you look so pretty! Great make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 9, 2008)

this is sooo gorgeous! slip pink looks so lovely with smoky black.


----------



## mesopotamian (Mar 9, 2008)

You probably get this alot, but I just have to say it too, you look so much like Christina Aguilera. You look awesome, and you didn't even use alot of products. Can't wait for more pics of yours.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 9, 2008)

ure like a hotter christina aguilera!! lol


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 9, 2008)

You look so glam! I love the curly hair


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 10, 2008)

totally gorgegous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





love it..


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 12, 2008)

it's so pretty, sure make them look good!  you remind me of christina aguilera


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG that´s SO pretty, I´d love a tutorial of that PLEASE!!!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

this is really cute


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous, u shud do a tut on it! n th curls!


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 17, 2008)

i was trying to think of better, creative ways to say HOT, but couldn't. you look HOT!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm brand new here, so I obviously didn't know of you, but I'm glad you're back!

You're very talented. I hope to see some tuts from you.


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 20, 2008)

You know, you kinda remind me of Xtina with the curls.  Fab.


----------



## vcanady (Apr 20, 2008)

LOVE the eyes! I'm so jealous of your skin...and your hair!


----------

